# Adding coconut flakes to soap



## BasicLiving

Can I add coconut flakes to my soap? If so, does it matter whether they are sweetened or not?

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I've not done it, but I've seen soap that has them in. It should not matter if they are sweetened or not


----------



## BasicLiving

Thanks, Cyndi. Beaglady suggested I grind them up a bit, and that's probably a good idea. I made a batch of chocolate/coconut soap tonight using coconut milk. I decided not to add the coconut flakes to this batch since it was my first time using a liquid other than water and I did not want to tempt fate! I also tried to swirl again *sigh* I hope it turned out.

I have another question - I used cocoa to color it, but misread your webpage and used 2 tablespoons rather than 2 teaspoons. To make matters worse, it's the SECOND time I've done this. The last chocolate batch I made and used the cocoa swirl is still curing, but I had a very small slice that I went ahead and tried out on my hands. It produces a brown lather, but still rinses well. Will using too much cocoa in a soap end up staining a washcloth? I really wanted to try and sell the chocolate soap, but now I'm worried. What do you think?

Many many thanks,
Penny


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

I use the unsweetened since sugars or honey can overheat your batch. And cooca powder makes wonderful chocolate suds, a bonus when some of your clientel is black! My chocolate iced cinnabun is swirled with cocoa powder colored, chocolate scented soap, into a base of cinnabun soap, the soap is high in cocoa butter. Wonderful label appeal, and with chocolate lotion (which boggles my mind that anyone would want to smell like chocolate) is a really good seller. Vicki


----------



## BasicLiving

LOL Vicki - I LOVE the smell of the chocolate soap, but I admit that I've had the same thought. I've bathed with it, and it doesn't leave a strong smell at all - but lotion???? Yep - can't imagine smelling like chocolate all day. 

Thanks for the tip about the coconut flakes. I haven't used them - I'll search for some unsweetened. 

By the way, I found your recipe for pumkin soap on The Dairy Goat Info website and adapted it for a soap I made today with mango papaya FO. I changed the percentages of oils a little and tried swirling it with some tumeric coloring. We'll see how it turned out tomorrow. The Dairy Goat Info is a GREAT source of information. 

Thanks again.

Penny


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Yes Barb has done a great job of getting good info on there, nice using scent that someone you know has used before you fuss with it! I call my pumpkin soap Autumn Pumpkin Fall and winter and Sweet Potatoe Pie in the spring and summer, it's a good seller all year that way. And yes even in it I do a lotion for some  Vicki


----------



## BasicLiving

The knowledge and sharing of info on that site is amazing. I read it every day. I don't have much to contribute as I am so new to soap making, but I am soaping two or three days a week and using many of the tips and info I get from that site. Lillians sale has helped stock me up immensely!!!

Penny


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Lillian is amazing, I think that most scent gals are crazy, all the fumes or something  I just refuse to buy anything anymore in a FO that is nearing $20 per pound, that is just usery. Vicki


----------

